# Mk3 12v EIP manifold turbo options



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I have done tons of searching and can not come up with much definitive info.
I picked up an EIP kit said to have the turbonetics t4 60-1 hifi rebuilt, and said to be for a mk3 from another vortexer. 
Ended up being the turbonetics turbine housing on a china charger and intercooler piping for a mk4. There's roughly an 1/8 inch gap between the turbine wheel and housing, so I'm trying to figure out whats the largest journal bearing turbo I can fit. I know I can pick up another turbonetics but was curious if I can fit any of the Garrett t04 turbos. No quick spooling turbos if thats even at all possible given my manifold.


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)

show me a pic of the ic piping,


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Its getting cut up

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I am interested in a T04S 60-1 with a .69 or .81 on center turbine housing, but not sure if the compressor cover will hit the motor mount. 

Nobody with experience with an EIP manifold setup has any input?


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

My car has an eip manifold
To4b .59 ar p trim on center 
Something like that, I think my rear engine mount was trimmed if not the clearance is super close


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Sounds like the original turbo used with the eip kit.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

Not sure if its thr same
When I had the turbo rebuild they told me it had a 58mm inducer wheel
Made 362whp on 17psi c2 #42 8.5:1 mk4 cams short runner . No meth 94 octane
Works well enough for me in a mk2 power hits hard at 3700rpm


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Thats good to know. I appreciate the info. I am running the screwey turbo for the time being. The gap makes the .69 housing feel giant. Spool is pretty soft and linear at 8 pounds.


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> I have done tons of searching and can not come up with much definitive info.
> I picked up an EIP kit said to have the turbonetics t4 60-1 hifi rebuilt, and said to be for a mk3 from another vortexer.
> Ended up being the turbonetics turbine housing on a china charger and intercooler piping for a mk4. There's roughly an 1/8 inch gap between the turbine wheel and housing, so I'm trying to figure out whats the largest journal bearing turbo I can fit. I know I can pick up another turbonetics but was curious if I can fit any of the Garrett t04 turbos. No quick spooling turbos if thats even at all possible given my manifold.


did you buy this kit form a kid name Scott from the Portland area ?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Yep


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in the same boat, is no one out there that still runs EIP turbo kit? My turbo smokes (needs replacement) a lot and would like to know if I can go bigger than T04B, anyone???


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I ran the EIP kit for years, then eventually switched to a bigger turbo and manifold. You can fit any to4 turbo on the manifold you just have to run the on center housing with it other wise your turbo is gonna hit the firewall of the car. Here is a pic from my car back in the day


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

raddo said:


> I ran the EIP kit for years, then eventually switched to a bigger turbo and manifold. You can fit any to4 turbo on the manifold you just have to run the on center housing with it other wise your turbo is gonna hit the firewall of the car. Here is a pic from my car back in the day


 As far as I know a non hifi compressor housing will be too large. Turbo inlet will be covered by a large portion of the rear engine mount bracket or am I wrong and it will clear with a 3 or 4 inch inlet with some mild creativity?


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

You are right, I was more worried about the turbo outlet since I still have that weld elbow in my turbo and it sits between rear motor mount and cv shaft. I'll take a few dimensions maybe we can clear out rear mount bracket with the Turbonetics 62-1.

Drawing for T04B/E
http://www.turboneticsinc.com/sites/default/files/TO4E_TURBO.pdf
Drawing for 60 Series (turbo desired)
http://www.turboneticsinc.com/sites/default/files/60_SERIES_TURBO.pdf


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Wasnt a fan of EIPs under the car hotside routing. This has been getting slowly cleaned up. Its my daily so the boost path was built in a night.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Do you have picture of the orientation of the turbo? I'm asking it because my oil feel line doesn't point exactly to noon, I would like to see where your turbo outlet point to, mine is between base of motor mount and CV shaft.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

No picture at the moment but I clocked the compressor outlet to point about 12 o clock.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

if anyone wants to buy an EIP setup with recent rebuilt TO4B+ 3" downpipe i'd be willing to sell mine


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Still looking for options. Changed the boost path in the mean time.


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Is noticeable the change with that SRI? Are you still running the t04b?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Yes, power delivery is much more linear. I don't have the huge spike where I couldn't modulate traction in 2nd anymore. I like it. 

I am still running the same turbo. I want to crank up the boost but have been battling this high rpm stutter with anything over 14psi. Every sensor on the engine is new OEM aside from the knock sensors. Swapped coil packs and throttle bodies. I need to do a fuel pressure test as I have a feeling my stock in tank is dying. I for a while was running 21 pounds without any issues. 

Also I am 2 for 2 with my devils own Dvc-30 controller crapping out within 4 months. Never ending. :banghead:


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you upgraded your turbo to something bigger?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

I did replace the turbo. I went with a small upgrade to a 57 trim T04E with a .81 hotside. Dynod in my possession at 404whp and 430wtq with a bad turbo. New owner did 436whp and 430wtq with a fresh chra.


----------

